# BAthroom has crazy ceiling!



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all
it's been too long! So I got a biggie this time. The bathroom ceiling has been torn down, insulation is in, and I installed a fan. Now, how do I replace the ceiling?

I was thinking drywall, but the rafters are not straight; there is 2 different runs. Also, there was a built in closet with framing studs. Can i just tear out the studs? Finally, can I use razor/saw to cut along the edges to make it square? what's the best way to accomplish this?

Hopefully the pictures will show what i mean.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea....your right....that is ugly.....wow......real ugly.

If it was me....I would tear out all of the roof....shim the joists so that they are all on the same plane....and then one new sheet of drywall. 

I personally think you will spend less time tearing it all out out and putting in new vs trying to patch that.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

thank you for the input. you are right. except the roof is new  i was thinking taking razor to the edges to make it straight, then use maybe 3/4 drywall pieces make it come together. what do you think


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure looks like the top plate was left in place and needs to come out.
No way would I just go over this. It's got to come down.
Bet you'll find there was no baffles installed before the ceiling got insulated so there's no air flow under the roof sheathing.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

well the roof was designed as a building envelope; there is no attic space. anyway, what do you suggest joe?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like a cathedral ceiling, in your area there should been a bare minimum of R-38 in that ceiling.
Having it spray foamed is about the only way to get close to that with that little space and not have to add ventilation.
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

Is there an exhaust fan?
I would not just try to patch that mess.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Am I confused, 

That looks like spray foam insulation has been applied to the old drywall ceiling from above and then the drywall ceiling has for the most part been taken down. Looks like it also had plastic vapor barrier or the drywall would have been stuck to the foam. Also a wall or built in was removed and possibly some framing remains as well as parts of the ceiling drywall.

If that is the case I would get the rest of the ceiling drywall and any structure attached below the joists removed, then you are going to have to attempt to trim back the foam or better yet use some furring strips to extend the joists below the foam and create a flat surface for the new ceiling drywall.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Looks like a cathedral ceiling, in your area there should been a bare minimum of R-38 in that ceiling.
> Having it spray foamed is about the only way to get close to that with that little space and not have to add ventilation.
> http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table
> 
> ...


yea i put in a fan, its not shown in the pic.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

iamrfixit said:


> Am I confused,
> 
> That looks like spray foam insulation has been applied to the old drywall ceiling from above and then the drywall ceiling has for the most part been taken down. Looks like it also had plastic vapor barrier or the drywall would have been stuck to the foam. Also a wall or built in was removed and possibly some framing remains as well as parts of the ceiling drywall.
> 
> If that is the case I would get the rest of the ceiling drywall and any structure attached below the joists removed, then you are going to have to attempt to trim back the foam or better yet use some furring strips to extend the joists below the foam and create a flat surface for the new ceiling drywall.


to clarify for you, we took down teh drywall ceiling, then sprayed the insulation to the roof decking from below. now we want to put up the new ceiling. 

yes, we took out a built in closet, hence the studs in the picture. the furring strips is a good idea!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

If you are saying that some of the spray foam sticks out past the beams, you could just shave that even with a hacksaw blade, just the blade out of the saw. The wall framing from the closet should just pull down with a crow bar.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

thank you. for the most part the foam is not sticking out, its the fact that the beams are not flush. its tough to see from the picture, but the beams are 2 seperate runs, so it's different slope. therefore i cant just use one sheet of drywall, i have to chop it up and do it in sections. or as somoene suggested, use furring strips to level it out first. hope this makes more sense


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

It sounds like you have 2 different planes. The ceiling slopes more downward after the closet brake. You should just be able to transition two sections of drywall with joint tape.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

yea exactly. aside from the planes, its got corners all over. going to be a pain in the butt!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Might be easier to put in suspended ceiling.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Rip some furring strips to furr down past all of the different levels, nail to the joists then install sheetrock. You could pull strings to be sure it is all on the same plane.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> Might be easier to put in suspended ceiling.


suspended in a bathroom?? how does that work


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Rip some furring strips to furr down past all of the different levels, nail to the joists then install sheetrock. You could pull strings to be sure it is all on the same plane.


yea...what do you mean by strings?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Pull a string across the ceiling from one side to the other so you will know how thick to cut each strip.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Suspended ceiling you put up a grid and ceiling tiles sit in it.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Pull a string across the ceiling from one side to the other so you will know how thick to cut each strip.


oh thats what you mean. thank you for the tip


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> Suspended ceiling you put up a grid and ceiling tiles sit in it.


right. but in a bathroom? normally the tiles are paper. they would get moldy? unless there is a waterproof kind?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Not sure about waterproof but the more I think about it the more I think this is probably not a good idea.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> Not sure about waterproof but the more I think about it the more I think this is probably not a good idea.


no thank you for the input. i thought about the tile idea too. if there was waterproof i would definitely consider it


----------



## JKeefe (Jan 4, 2013)

federer said:


> right. but in a bathroom? normally the tiles are paper. they would get moldy? unless there is a waterproof kind?


Commercal suspended ceiling tiles are typically glass fiber or mineral board, not paper. Neither type like humidity, especially mineral board. There are anti-moisture treatments that can help (Armstrong's is called "HumiGuard"). There are also some commercial vinyl tile options that are designed for humid applications and can even be washed.

Most residential suspended ceiling panels are mineral board, and some are even plastic. 

I think any suspended ceiling would look awfully strange in a residential bathroom. Furring strips to provide a single-plane, level mounting surface are the way to go.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for the input Jkeefe


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

so update: i went and did more demo. so it looks like one other issue: along the edge of the ceiling where it meets the walls, the studs are mostly hidden. so what is the best way to install new ceiling? i feel like just corner beading the seam is not enough support. what do you guys think?

in the 2 pictures below, along this wall i was able to get to the studs, but on the opposite wall the stud is a good 3inches or so behind the wall, so...


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

So my question is this how is your roof breathing? with all that foam? the uderside needs to breath. Also I would tear down that ceiling shim up the bottom cords and hang new sheetrock.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

we made it as part of the building envelope. our attic space is the 2nd floor, so there is no actual attic, so we sprayed directly under the roof decking to seal everything inside the conditioned space. hope this helps


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

new question: 1/2 drywall is good for the bathroom right? and length of screw? 1 3/8?


----------

